# My carnivorous plant collection



## blafiriravt (Aug 4, 2012)

I've seen a couple other plant aficionados here. Figured I'd share my while I was on a sharing role today.


----------



## CLMoss (Aug 4, 2012)

Really cool! I grow orchids. ~C


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 4, 2012)

Neat! What are the ones with the hanging traps?



CLMoss said:


> Really cool! I grow orchids. ~C



One of these days, I am going to give one of those a try.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 4, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## CLMoss (Aug 4, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Neat! What are the ones with the hanging traps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Great! I will help you any way that I can! Orchids are really easy. Now what this young man is growing... Not very easy.


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 5, 2012)

These are called Nepenthes. They are tropical pitcher plants. The pitchers that I am holding actually fill up with digestive enzymes. These guys can get big enough to digest rats! They are categorized into Highland or Lowland depending on species. Their care changes pretty greatly depending on where they come from. The Borneo species are stunningly beautiful. The small gape mouthed blood red pitchers are called Nepenthes Peter D'Amato. It's distinct shape comes from the parent plant Nepenthes Lowii. Carnivorous plants are incredibly slow growing, but care isn't too difficult, especially if you are an Orchid enthusiast. Care is about the same. Bright lights, well drained well aerated soil mix, and lots of Tlc. Nepenthes are a very showy species, that love being planted in hangers. The root systems are very thready and fragile, and are no meant for gathering nutrients, hence why they are carnivorous. They make a lovely conversation piece


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 5, 2012)

So how hard would you rate raising them? My only experience with them were those fly traps in the plastic cups they sell. Keep in mind, I have a black thumb (ie I kill cactus even ).


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 5, 2012)

On a scale of 1-10, with 10 being the hardest, I would personally rate 3-7 depending on species. They do not need much maintenance, as long as you provide bright light (sun is always best as we say  ), and the right temp and humidity requirements. Highland species are both incredibly beautiful( all above pictures), and easy to care for. If you do happen to make mistakes, they are very forgiving. The problem with the highlands, though, is they grow SO slow. Expect to grow them from the 4" starter pot, to a 6" hanger in about three years. You don't have to "feed" the plant insects, if you do, it should be on a very rare occasion. I prefer to pour a diluted orchid fertilizer in the pitchers once every two months. Remember, these plants have almost NO root system, and have adapted accordingly. So you water very lightly, and rarely. I water when the top of my soil mix starts getting dry to the touch, maybe once a week. Very cool plants


----------



## Vincentdhr (Aug 19, 2012)

Do you have any Nepenthes rajah?


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 19, 2012)

Not at this time  I did have a couple a small 4" starters. And if I remember correctly, they grew painfully slow, lol. Rajah can get HUGE though. Do you have any? I am interested in seeing a decent sized plant.


----------



## terryo (Aug 19, 2012)

Very interesting plants. I would love to try one too. I do have a lot of orchids.


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 19, 2012)

Orchids are so pretty  We should get a thread with pictures of those, if not started already.


----------



## Vincentdhr (Aug 19, 2012)

No, I used to have a full grown plant, but then it flowered and died. Not sure why. But I did recently see one with two nearly football size pitchers at the San Diego Botanical Garden.


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 19, 2012)

I would love to attend one of those. I've been meaning to attend some of gatherings the NECPS puts on in RI. I can imagine some of the plants that are there! I love Rajah, although I think my favorite is the Peter D'Amato. I like the way the mouth gapes with the huge hourglass pitchers


----------

